# Hyper v enhanced session greyed out



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

when i am loading a hyper v vm the enhanced session mode is greyed out



Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 19042, Installed 20201101212543.000000-360
Processor: AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 20 Model 2 Stepping 0, CPU Count: 2
Total Physical RAM: 6 GB
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6320 Graphics, 384 MB
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (372 GB Free);
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION TKBSB, ver 1.70, s/n BSN12345678901234567
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver TOSASU - 1072009, s/n XB122884R
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 19042, Installed 20201101212543.000000-360
> Processor: AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 20 Model 2 Stepping 0, CPU Count: 2
> Total Physical RAM: 6 GB
> Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6320 Graphics, 384 MB
> ...


You have about a 10-year old *Toshiba Satellite C670D (PSC4AC-01D00P)* 17.3" laptop which came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

It has a very weak processor and very weak integrated graphics and 6 GB of DDR3-1333 RAM.
I'm sure it has the speed and performance of a turtle with running Windows 10 Pro 64-bit - which was installed 13 days ago.















I doubt you can get virtual machine mode to run in it.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

In theory both the Host & guest OS should be running Windows 8 or 10 Pro & have RDS turned on for Enhanced session mode to work.
However I have tried everything & cannot get ESM to work & it is greyed out even though it’s turned on & both OS are Pro.
I’m trying to get sound to work.
In the end I gave up.


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

flavallee said:


> You have about a 10-year old *Toshiba Satellite C670D (PSC4AC-01D00P)* 17.3" laptop which came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.
> 
> It has a very weak processor and very weak integrated graphics and 6 GB of DDR3-1333 RAM.
> I'm sure it has the speed and performance of a turtle with running Windows 10 Pro 64-bit - which was installed 13 days ago.
> ...


Would installing the original windows 7 make it faster ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Would installing the original windows 7 make it faster?


Even if you go back to Windows 7, that laptop probably will still have the speed and performance of a turtle.
Everything (apps, browsers, websites, etc.) has gotten a lot more system hungry during the past 10 years.
You would need to tweak a lot of its settings for maximum speed and performance.
You would also need to install and run apps that are not system hungry.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

flavallee said:


> Even if you go back to Windows 7, that laptop probably will still have the speed and performance of a turtle.
> Everything (apps, browsers, websites, etc.) has gotten a lot more system hungry during the past 10 years.
> You would need to tweak a lot of its settings for maximum speed and performance.
> You would also need to install and run apps that are not system hungry.
> ...


All just save up for a new laptop this is obviously too slow to work in 2020.

Any good deals for new laptops?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm strictly a refurbished Dell minitower user.
I haven't purchased a brand new minitower or laptop since 2008.
They cost more and they come with a lot of bloatware and clutter.

------------------------------------------------


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

User55555555587 said:


> when i am loading a hyper v vm the enhanced session mode is greyed out


Make sure all guest services are enabled and reboot guest OS.

You can find "guest services" in Hyper-V manager console.


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> Make sure all guest services are enabled and reboot guest OS.
> 
> You can find "guest services" in Hyper-V manager console.


I just switched to VMware


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

User55555555587 said:


> I just switched to VMware


While you made it work, the issue now is that hypervisor has been turned off, which results in less secure system.

If your primary use of virtual machine is for security reasons as opposed to test out software and non native environments then the choice is not so good.


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

What do you mean hypervisor has been turned off


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

> Special software called a *hypervisor *manages access between the virtual systems and the physical hardware resources.


Also, hypervisor is required for virtualization based security introduced in recent Windows versions called "Hypervisor-protected code integrity" (HVCI)

It protects operating system in many ways for example:

* Modification of the Control Flow Guard 
* Ensures that your other trusted processes, like Credential Guard, have got a valid certificate 
* Modern device drivers must also have an EV (Extended Validation) certificate and should support HVCI 
* Provides Isolated browsing

3rd party virtualization software such as VM Ware requires hypervisor to be turned off otherwise it wont' work.

For more information see:
Hyper-V on Windows 10
Overview of attack surface reduction

I understand your choices are limited due to old hardware, but times are moving fast and to be up to date it requires good hardware.


----------

